# Favorite Colorado Climbs road/mt.



## sevencycle

Idaho Springs to Mt. Evans 26 mi.to 14000+ ft. (road). 
Rampart Resv. Rd. starts at Garden of Gods. 13 mile climb off road (Colorado Springs).


----------



## Woolbury

Too many to count, but...
Short and close to town, Flagstaff Mt gets my vote.
Cottonwood Pass out of B Vista is often overlooked, especially beautiful in the fall.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Woolbury said:


> Too many to count, but...
> Short and close to town, Flagstaff Mt gets my vote.
> Cottonwood Pass out of B Vista is often overlooked, especially beautiful in the fall.


The traffic on Flagstaff scares me. During the week OK, but forget it on weekends. I like Sunshine to Gold Hill then back down 4mile for something different. Super Jamestown is also a good one. And you can't forget Lefthand to Ward. Lee Hill coming back into Boulder is probably my favorite descent though--steep and straight so you can really get moving.


----------



## jimrolf

I second the motion on Idaho Springs to Mt Evans. Woodland Park to Deckers (and beyond) and back is another of my favorites, as is Divide to Cripple Creek in the fall (although traffic can be heavy).

Most any climb in Summit County on a sunny summer day would almost always be my favorite at the moment...

jim


----------



## sevencycle

jimrolf said:


> I second the motion on Idaho Springs to Mt Evans. Woodland Park to Deckers (and beyond) and back is another of my favorites, as is Divide to Cripple Creek in the fall (although traffic can be heavy).
> 
> Most any climb in Summit County on a sunny summer day would almost always be my favorite at the moment...
> 
> jim


Divide to Cripple Creek / Victor back to Divide is *Awsome* ride. I start early 7am and traffic is not a problem even on weekends.


----------



## Pwnt

+1 Flagstaff


----------



## shongalola

Golden, up Lookout to Squaw then up Evans. Just have to pretend that section of I70 doesnt exist.

Also, gotta love the Boulder / Carter lake loop for a flat ride


----------



## Pwnt

Wow, never realized how many Colorado rider we have on these forums. GROUP RIDE ANYONE?


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> The traffic on Flagstaff scares me. During the week OK, but forget it on weekends. I like Sunshine to Gold Hill then back down 4mile for something different. Super Jamestown is also a good one. And you can't forget Lefthand to Ward. Lee Hill coming back into Boulder is probably my favorite descent though--steep and straight so you can really get moving.


+1 on all those. I prefer going to Gold Hill via Four-Mile through Salina. St. Vrain Canyon and then up to Ward is also beautiful. Another nice ride is from Nederland south to and past Rollinsville or up 72 to Wondervu. You also forgot Magnolia, even though that's a tough climb to love. 

Personally, a lot of my favorite climbs are up around Fort Collins, which is the motherland for me. I'm thinking of the big rollers around Horsetooth, Buckhorn canyon to Stove Prarie, and Rist Canyon.


----------



## John Nelson

Start anywhere on the front range, take any road that heads west, and you'll probably have a great climb. It would probably be easier just to list the bad choices that the good ones (e.g., I-70, US36 from Lyons to Estes Park, highway 285).


----------



## shongalola

I did Rist for the first time at Colorado cycling festival - brutal climb, great descent and then the killer rollers around horsetooth - can't ask for more than that


----------



## Bulldozer

Pwnt said:


> Wow, never realized how many Colorado rider we have on these forums. GROUP RIDE ANYONE?


http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=99779


----------



## Pablo

shongalola said:


> I did Rist for the first time at Colorado cycling festival - brutal climb, great descent and then the killer rollers around horsetooth - can't ask for more than that


I think that might be my favorite ride of all, especially if you start as Gibs NY bagels.


----------



## sevencycle

Pwnt said:


> Wow, never realized how many Colorado rider we have on these forums. GROUP RIDE ANYONE?


*How about a Idaho Springs get together!!*


----------



## sevencycle

John Nelson said:


> Start anywhere on the front range, take any road that heads west, and you'll probably have a great climb. It would probably be easier just to list the bad choices that the good ones (e.g., I-70, US36 from Lyons to Estes Park, highway 285).


*Any ride that starts and ends at a Brewery*


----------



## refund!?

Road:
The road up to Will Rogers Shrine On Cheyenne Mountain in Colorado Springs
North Cheyenne Canyon west of Colorado Springs
The Aspen side of Independence Pass
Pikes Peak highway if they still have the once-a-year ride up

Off Road:
Barr Trail to the top of Pikes Peak or turn left past Barr Camp and do Elk Park
The section of the Crest Trail above the iron gate
The trail/jeep road from Hwy 24 to the Experimental Forest on Pikes Peak


----------



## WAZCO

Woolbury said:


> Too many to count, but...
> Short and close to town, Flagstaff Mt gets my vote.
> Cottonwood Pass out of B Vista is often overlooked, especially beautiful in the fall.


Ditto on Flagstaff. Even on the weekend it's fine. There's more cylist than there is drivers. My friends and other Boulderites that have done Alpe d'Huez and Flagstaff has compared the two. Under 45 minues is supposely good time.


----------



## shongalola

not sure where that is - they started and finished us at the stadium


----------



## jimrolf

*how to get to will rogers shrine?*

Refundl,

how do you access the road to the will rogers shrine? I've tried going thru the gate at the zoo and was denied....

jim


----------



## Chain

I'm pretty boring compared to the rest of you all. I like Left Hand Canyon, early in the morning. Nobody is out. I've ridden it a couple times this year and only saw 6 other cyclists in 4 hours of climbing and not many more cars. Nice, quiet and cool. Usually see some wildlife along the way.


----------



## Pablo

WAZCO said:


> Ditto on Flagstaff. Even on the weekend it's fine. There's more cylist than there is drivers. My friends and other Boulderites that have done Alpe d'Huez and Flagstaff has compared the two. Under 45 minues is supposely good time.


With Flagstaff, you need to distinguish the start and stop points. 

I think the start has to be from Baseline and Broadway or 9th and Pearl, otherwise, you're loping off a solid mile of climbing. 

The end if either the ampatheater (the Flagstaff ride), which is only, like 3.5 miles or something. This ride is in the 20 minutes to the top range if I rmember correctly. 

The other end is the top of the hell before it crests towards Gross (known as Super Flag), which is 5 miles, I think. Super Falg is way harder becasue the additon miles or two is very steep and grueling after the initial sections. This ride is in the 40 minute range, I think.


----------



## EndoMadness

In the Eagle Valley area. All the rich neighborhoods from the Eagle-Vail neighborhood to Wolcott. Slim to none traffic. Climbs are 4-7 miles and 7%+


----------



## Woolbury

Pablo said:


> With Flagstaff, you need to distinguish the start and stop points.
> 
> I think the start has to be from Baseline and Broadway or 9th and Pearl, otherwise, you're loping off a solid mile of climbing.
> 
> The end if either the ampatheater (the Flagstaff ride), which is only, like 3.5 miles or something. This ride is in the 20 minutes to the top range if I rmember correctly.
> 
> The other end is the top of the hell before it crests towards Gross (known as Super Flag), which is 5 miles, I think. Super Falg is way harder becasue the additon miles or two is very steep and grueling after the initial sections. This ride is in the 40 minute range, I think.


Super Flag of course, I like the new name. I did 43min, but my start was Chatauqa parking. Really steep grade sorts out the riff-raff, and this one puts me in my place. But it's a personal challenge and I've come to love it-late summer I come back every week. I've always climbed in the mid week evening and didn't notice traffic a bit on the climb, but always came up on cars on the descent. Even for an experienced descender, Flagstaff can be tricky because you pick up so much speed so quick. There are much better descents elsewhere IMO. And Cottonwood is one of them-19 mi of high speed swooping turns-one of the best.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II

Woolbury said:


> Super Flag of course, I like the new name. I did 43min, but my start was Chatauqa parking. Really steep grade sorts out the riff-raff, and this one puts me in my place. But it's a personal challenge and I've come to love it-late summer I come back every week. I've always climbed in the mid week evening and didn't notice traffic a bit on the climb, but always came up on cars on the descent. Even for an experienced descender, Flagstaff can be tricky because you pick up so much speed so quick. There are much better descents elsewhere IMO. And Cottonwood is one of them-19 mi of high speed swooping turns-one of the best.


Sunshine is also kinda tricky in spots. Really twisty...a great drop to learn descending skills though.


----------



## Pablo

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Sunshine is also kinda tricky in spots. Really twisty...a great drop to learn descending skills though.


Be careful on Sunshine! There's an attorney at a big firm in Denver, I forget which one, who hit some gravel on that descent and crashed and went blind as a result. try to not think about that next time you ride it. 

The u-turn near the bottom of Lee Hill is also vicious after such a long straightway.


----------



## WAZCO

*Chatauqa to Mailboxes (+5miles)*



Woolbury said:


> I've always climbed in the mid week evening and didn't notice traffic a bit on the climb, but always came up on cars on the descent. Even for an experienced descender, Flagstaff can be tricky because you pick up so much speed so quick. There are much better descents elsewhere IMO. And Cottonwood is one of them-19 mi of high speed swooping turns-one of the best.


Is where most cyclist time themselves. From my experience, mid week evening is busier than the weekend but even then it's still light on traffic. I agree on descending Flagstaff. I can easily do 50 on Lee hill but Flagstaff has so much switchback it's hard to over 45. I'm sure I could if I tried but got a family to think about. Also, with all the switchbacks, help keep car traffic slow in both direction. good on the climb but not so good on the desent.


----------



## JayTee

The Bergen Park to Echo Lake ride over Squaw//Juniper Pass is pretty darn hard to beat for Front Range option.

For the after work or similar quick-but-awesome ride I love Lookout Mtn. It is like a spinning class with views... you are done in an hour but you've had an awesome training benefit.


----------



## howardpowered

*Nobody ever mentions . . . .*

my favorite climb in the front range. I think that's why I've always liked it the best. 2000' of brutal climbing on a paved road. Never seen a rider on it that was not in my group. Only a very rare vehicle. And I can get there from Denver no problem.


----------



## godot

*Rist*

I'm a huge fan of Rist Canyon outside of Ft Collins. Starting from Belvue, it's a 10 mile climb, that's pretty steady with 3 steep pitches in the 2nd half. Starting from Masonville it's not a steady climb at all, rollers and lots of very steep pitches. Very different ride depending on which direction you ride the loop.

I also recently rode Rattlesnake (up to Pinewood Resevoir) for the first time. It's only 3.5 miles, but it definintely hurt.


----------



## kokothemonkey

Flagstaff (as many have already mentioned)
Magnolia
Devils Gulch from Loveland
Lefthand, Lee Hill, Old Stage, Jamestown
Mount Evans from Idaho Springs
Boulder-Lyons-Allenspark-Ward

The last three are probably my all time favorites


----------



## DLine

How about High Grade Road out of Deer Creek Canyon?


----------



## Woolbury

DLine said:


> How about High Grade Road out of Deer Creek Canyon?


That's our home field-climb it every week and never get tired of it. The water/gatorade and picnic tables at top are a great scene and have a nice feel when other riders are out. And the loops to City View or down thru Conifer are fun if you have the time(hard to do on a midweek evening). We're there most Weds around 6pm if anybody is up for a climb...


----------



## sevencycle

Tommy Danielson beat Lance's time up Cheyanne Canyon in Colorado Springs.it was around 14.30. Good Luck going under 20 min.Good luck going under 25 min.


----------



## cocoboots

boulder-nederland-central city-oh my god road-idaho springs-mt evans- back to idaho springs. a heck of a lot of climbing. it was a fun day and thanks to the wives for picking us up and bringing us home.


----------



## The Armagh

refund!? said:


> Road:
> The road up to Will Rogers Shrine On Cheyenne Mountain in Colorado Springs
> North Cheyenne Canyon west of Colorado Springs
> The Aspen side of Independence Pass
> Pikes Peak highway if they still have the once-a-year ride up
> 
> Off Road:
> Barr Trail to the top of Pikes Peak or turn left past Barr Camp and do Elk Park
> The section of the Crest Trail above the iron gate
> The trail/jeep road from Hwy 24 to the Experimental Forest on Pikes Peak


I am going to do the Shrine ride tomorrow, I have to ride 15+ miles before I get to the Broadmoor, but I'm looking forward to the ride, it has to be a blast coming back down...


----------



## PeterD in Bugaha

*Flagstaff humbled me*

I thought I was in shape, but had to get off the bike and grovel on that 15% section. :blush2: Got my breath back and finished over the top and down to the reservoir. This was my first trip to Lookout, wasn't happy about losing all that altitude the last two miles. 

I have a whole litany of excuses of why it crushed me; I did Cottonwood Pass on Saturday, Independence Pass from Twin Lakes to Aspen and back on Sunday, climbed three fourteener's on Monday (Lincoln, Democrat, Bross), rode Denver MUTs before and after work on Tuesday, Wednesday. Did Lookout Mountain from downtown Denver (56 miles) on Thursday PM, then tried Flagstaff on Friday. I also didn't eat breakfast or bring trail food. 

But the bottom line was it beat me like a rented mule. The only harder thing I ever did (without stopping) was the Mt. Evans hillclimb race in 2006. But, I have a goal next time I come to the great State of Colorado now; climb Flagstaff without stopping. :idea:


----------



## Woolbury

PeterD in Bugaha said:


> I thought I was in shape, but had to get off the bike and grovel on that 15% section. :blush2: Got my breath back and finished over the top and down to the reservoir. This was my first trip to Lookout, wasn't happy about losing all that altitude the last two miles.
> 
> I have a whole litany of excuses of why it crushed me; I did Cottonwood Pass on Saturday, Independence Pass from Twin Lakes to Aspen and back on Sunday, climbed three fourteener's on Monday (Lincoln, Democrat, Bross), rode Denver MUTs before and after work on Tuesday, Wednesday. Did Lookout Mountain from downtown Denver (56 miles) on Thursday PM, then tried Flagstaff on Friday. I also didn't eat breakfast or bring trail food.
> 
> But the bottom line was it beat me like a rented mule. The only harder thing I ever did (without stopping) was the Mt. Evans hillclimb race in 2006. But, I have a goal next time I come to the great State of Colorado now; climb Flagstaff without stopping. :idea:


Jeezus what a week. Flagstaff kicked my butt first time too(managed to stay on my bike though  ), but it just made me want to come back and do it again-which I did for 4 successive weeks. I've driven up from Denver twice this summer and been rained out both times, so have yet to do it this summer. I have a 34/27 BTW, can't imagine doing it with anything less. And I Pass to Aspen and back was infinitely harder than Flagstaff-it was the scene of my worst bonk ever!


----------



## ifallalot

Gotta love the climbs out of Grand Junk... Cold shivers (Guard gate to coldshivers point) is eveyones fav. time trial. 4 miles, 1800 ft.
Little park road and its evil 18% section is nice as well..

Favorite local climb in Ark Valley is: park at cottonwood hot springs, climb the pass, soak in springs at the bottom...


----------



## Pablo

ifallalot said:


> Gotta love the climbs out of Grand Junk... Cold shivers (Guard gate to coldshivers point) is eveyones fav. time trial. 4 miles, 1800 ft.
> Little park road and its evil 18% section is nice as well..
> 
> Favorite local climb in Ark Valley is: park at cottonwood hot springs, climb the pass, soak in springs at the bottom...


Little Park Road is brutal! I love it even more than the Monument.


----------



## jimrolf

The Armagh said:


> I am going to do the Shrine ride tomorrow, I have to ride 15+ miles before I get to the Broadmoor, but I'm looking forward to the ride, it has to be a blast coming back down...


So how did it go? THe one time i tried to do this, i was turned back at the zoo by someone who told me that only cars were allowed on this route...

jim


----------



## Bulldozer

I just remembered Old Kipling Rd just north of Morrison Rd. It leads up to the rec center. That sum beach is hella steep - I think that last time I went up it was after 60 miles and I almost fell over sideways. It's all of 1/16th of a mile but it hurts...


----------



## jorgeverde

amazing ride. how long did it take you to complete and how far was it?


----------



## cosgti

sevencycle said:


> Tommy Danielson beat Lance's time up Cheyanne Canyon in Colorado Springs.it was around 14.30. Good Luck going under 20 min.Good luck going under 25 min.


How did you find out about their times? 
I've ridden up it a couple times and made it up in just under 30 min., then get back down in what feels like three minutes.


----------

